# E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!



## Rybak_2k7 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wusste nicht wo ich die Frage stellen soll deswegen ist es hier gelandet!

Ich will mir nun nen boot zulegen und auch einen E - Motor! 

Nun seh ich viel Rhino R-VX 54 motoren!

Sind die gut, bezüglich qualität, und kraft?!

Kann man sie teile empfehlen oder taugen die nichtsß!
 Im Ebay sieht man viele!
Einer bietet die teile für 249 € sofort kauf an und andere wieder für nur 179,99 €!

Worauf muss ich da achten?!

So einen riesen preisunterschied kann man ja nicht einfach damit erklären das man die teile im massen verkauft!

MfG


----------



## Lonny (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!*

Hallo |wavey:



Den Motor kannst du dir Aufjeden Fall kaufen !!!
Ich habe meinen nun schon einige jahre im Dauereinsatz und wenn ich Dauereinsatz sage dan meine ich es auch  
ich hatte in den jahren noch keine probleme mit dem Motor und auch meine bekannten die diese VX Modele Fahren gabs auch noch nichts !!!

Doch einen Fehler habe ich öffters mal : Und zwar ist meine Batterie immer dan Leer wenns am Schönesten wirt |supergri


Wie schon gesagt die dinger stecken ordentlich was weg !!!
Preisleistrungsverhältnis Super !!



Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!*



Rybak_2k7 schrieb:


> Kann man sie teile empfehlen oder taugen die nichtsß!
> Im Ebay sieht man viele!
> Einer bietet die teile für 249 € sofort kauf an und andere wieder für nur 179,99 €!
> 
> ...



dann kuck mal hier was der noch im offiziellen Laden kostet,

hier

Der der die für 249 € anbietet ist der selbe Verkäufer wie für 179,99€. Das ist nur das der für 179,99 günstiger wirkt. (ist)

greif zu hab mir auch einen gekrallt.:m


----------



## ullsok (6. August 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!*

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von euch diesen Motor auch zum Backtrolling bei Vertikalfischen im Einsatz?

Falls ja, ist die Abstufung mit nur 2 Rückwärtsgängen ausreichend?


----------



## Zanderjäger30 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein 320cm Schlauchboot was ich zu Angeln benutze. Ich will mir auch einen elektro Motor kaufen. Nun die Frage:
was für einen wie stark muss dieser sein wäre der 

*RHINO VX 54 R *


ok? das Boot muss 2 Pers. tragen...
Eigentlich würde ja ein kleinerer Motor reichen aber ich denke etwas kraft reserve ist auch nicht schlecht. 
2. Wie stark muss die Batterie sein. 12V ist klar aber wieviel AH muss sie haben. Wie lange hält eine Batterie.Fragen über fragen...
Bitte um hilfe.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Jemir (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!*

der 54´er ist völlig ok, ich hab den auch für unter 200 Euro incl. Versand gekauft. Schubkraft ist mehr als ausreichend und für das Geld kenne ich nix besseres....


----------



## Lonny (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!*

Hallo,

ich sage nur Kaufen #6
Fahre nun schon 2 dieser Motoren #6 und das im Dauereinsatz ohne jegliche Macken ! 
Und bei mir heist Dauereinsatz : Der Motor läuft fast seine 365  Tage im Jahr 


Daniel


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!*

Ich nutze nen Rhino VX 54 auch schon seit paar Jahren. Nutzen heißt bei mir beruflich, wenn ich in NSGs unterwegs bin - i.d.R. also am Schlauch- oder Aluboot mit sehr viel Gewicht drin (3 Taucher + Ausrüstung).
Schub hat das Teil jede Menge - da gibt´s nicht viel zu meckern. Aber ich hatte leider schon dreimal ne kalte Lötstelle (= Wackelkontakt) und auch sonst ist das Teil doch recht billig verarbeitet. Aufgrund der Wackelkontakte bin ich bereits mehrfach mitten auf dem See liegengeblieben udn durfte dann rudern.|gr:
Seit letztem Jahr hab ich noch nen Yamaha mit gleicher Leistung. Hab ihn mir gekauft, weil gleich zwei Kollegen ihn seit Jahren ohne Probleme fahren. Der ist wesentlich hochwertiger verarbeitet, d.h. er fühlt sich nicht so billig an, läuft viel geschmeidiger und es rappelt nichts. Mehr Leistung hat er aber auch nicht, dafür aber fast doppelt soviel gekostet. |supergri

Der RHino ist sicher ein gutes Gerät für wenig Geld - vorrausgesetzt mein Modell ist eine "Montagsausgabe" (wegen der vielen Wackelkontakte).


----------



## zanderfan1987 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: E-Motor Rhino R-VX 54 gut?!*

Muss auch die Erfahrung von FoolishFarmer bestättigen.

Halte gar nix von dem Motor. Is öfter stehen geblieben wegen Wackelkontakt. Gleich beim ersten benutzen is ein Teil abgebrochen. Alles recht billig verarbeitet. Kumpel von mir hatte auch so einen und auch die gleichen Probleme. Bin teilweise mit 2 Elektromotoren losgefahren weil ich kein Vertrauen mehr in den Rhino hatte weil er so oft versagt hat und ich dan Paddeln durfte.#d

Lieber a bissel mehr bezahlen und nen Minn Kota kaufen, da hat man Qualität die funktioniert. Von Motorguide hab ich auch nur gutes gehört und die sind auch recht günstig bei Ebay.#6


----------

